#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  Fosterwheeler design guide, standard specification and data sheet

## saraswatapalit

Dear all
I need foster wheeler design guide and standard specifications for electrical part in refinery. Please help by providing this.
best regard


SaraswataSee More: Fosterwheeler design guide, standard specification and data sheet

----------


## saraswatapalit

please help

----------


## saraswatapalit

Please help..Once again thanks in advance..

----------


## aidini

Which document are you exactly looking for?

----------


## saraswatapalit

thanks for your kind response. I have shifted from substation design engineeirng to oil & gas sector and now want top get some standard practises on this. The requirement is given in details hereunder:-

1. Equipment specifications and data sheet(Transformer ,DG, cable ,Bus duct, MV & HV panel, MV & HV cable, fir fighting, earthing cable installation,lightning protection etc)
2.Design guide for electrical system
3. Equipment sizing, earthing calculation, lightning protection, cable sizing,relay coordination

Sincere thanks in advance
best regard
saraswata

----------


## aidini

> thanks for your kind response. I have shifted from substation design engineeirng to oil & gas sector and now want top get some standard practises on this. The requirement is given in details hereunder:-
> 
> 1. Equipment specifications and data sheet(Transformer ,DG, cable ,Bus duct, MV & HV panel, MV & HV cable, fir fighting, earthing cable installation,lightning protection etc)
> 2.Design guide for electrical system
> 3. Equipment sizing, earthing calculation, lightning protection, cable sizing,relay coordination
> 
> Sincere thanks in advance
> best regard
> saraswata



Please send me an Email so that I send those that I may have.
golmikh@gmail/yahoo.com

----------


## saraswatapalit

> Please send me an Email so that I send those that I may have.
> golmikh@gmail/yahoo.com



i have sent one test mail in your email id'.
best regard

----------


## josefreitas

pls share

----------


## saraswatapalit

A detail list is alreday been sent in your email. Please help
sincere thanks in advance
best regard
Saraswata

----------


## josefreitas

My appologies. It is clear that i appreciate very much your help. We are here to help each others.
thank you in advance.

----------


## saraswatapalit

waiting for reply
best regard
saraswata

----------


## qqitek

Dear Mate,
can you share?
qqitek@gmail.com






> Please send me an Email so that I send those that I may have.
> golmikh@gmail/yahoo.com

----------


## tessios

Dear friend

May you share the Practice comes from foster wheeler? 


secretwater@naver.comSee More: Fosterwheeler design guide, standard specification and data sheet

----------


## huifa

pls share, thanks

----------


## chenshe9989

please share.

----------


## saraswatapalit

nothing is received till date..Please help Once again request to all group members..

----------


## saraswatapalit

nobody has posted tyhe design and detail specification of fosterwheeler. Please help those who has these specification data sheet and design nguide. waiting for your response please..

----------


## deepak_gharpure1

can you provide me condenser design for power plants it would be greatful

----------


## josefreitas

see HEI 2629-06_Steam Surface Condenser 10th

----------


## arijitghosh.gnit

does anyone has eil instrumentation design standards?????
If yes please share:arijitghosh_gnit_eie@yahoo.co.in

----------

